# Sattelstütze: Carbonpaste oder Fett?



## Bikekäfer (13. März 2015)

Hallo,
ich möchte endlich mein Rocky Mountain Element 950 RSL von 2013 fertig montieren und habe eine Frage:

Im Carbonsitzrohr schein oben eine Alu-Hülse eingearbeitet zu sein. Kann ich die Hülse innen ganz normal fetten oder muss ich Carbonpaste verwenden, um die Sattelstütze einzusetzen?

Vielen Dank für eure Antwort

Bernd


----------



## na!To (15. März 2015)

Carbonpaste. Immer.
Und da sollte eigentlich keine Alu Hülse drin sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

